# Oil drain on a Farm Pro 2420?



## Bugman

I'm new to this forum as well as to my farm pro 2420 and I'm in need of a little help. I have read that these tractors come with cheap oil and fluids that need to be replaced. I have already replaced the engine oil. Now I need to replace the hydraulic and transmission fluid. The problem is I can't find the drain plugs and I'm not sure what fluid to use. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Halifax

Bugman,
Farmpro used to be a renamed Jinma. Not sure if yours is or isn't. The transmission fluid has a square plug next to the shifter with a dip stick on it. 85-90w gear oil is what I use. The hydraulic fluid also has a dip stick should be under the seat, back right. I use aw32, others use aw46.

Have you had this from new, or did you just acquire it. Yes I would change all of the fluids out. You didn't mention, but did you change and check the injector pump oil? There is a plug under the bottom right. To fill the mushroom breather is unscrewed and filled until the oil comes out of the fill hole. See pic








To the left lower side of the injector pump there is a screw with a short rubber hose attached. Loosen the screw and oil will drip out the rubber hose when filled. Let is sit about an hour before you tighten the screw back up. I don't remember how much oil it takes, but I remember its not much, as in maybe a cup.. I always put too much in and have to wait for it to drain out the rubber hose.. I use the same oil in the injector as the engine. 15w-40. Hope I explained it well as it sounds right in my head, but the typing might not read well..

Aubrey


----------

